# Bulk whey protein?



## Straight30weight (Nov 29, 2018)

Anyone buy protein in large quantities? I hate running out of stuff and I’d like to buy bigger quantities. If so where are you getting it from?


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 29, 2018)

like beyond the 10lb bag...?

Do you have high quality standards..?


----------



## bigdog (Nov 29, 2018)

I get It from sams which is like a Costco. they have the muscletech 10lb bags usually. it has a bit more sugar than the universal nutrition I like to use but I don't have to order it.


----------



## Straight30weight (Nov 29, 2018)

gymrat827 said:


> like beyond the 10lb bag...?
> 
> Do you have high quality standards..?


Not really high standards. Just 20-25g of protein. I feel like I’ve seen more than 10lbs out there somewhere.


----------



## Straight30weight (Nov 29, 2018)

Double post


----------



## Straight30weight (Nov 29, 2018)

bigdog said:


> I get It from sams which is like a Costco. they have the muscletech 10lb bags usually. it has a bit more sugar than the universal nutrition I like to use but I don't have to order it.


Weve got BJs, not sure what they carry. I’ll have to look


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 29, 2018)

i buy some of spongy's rec's, My protein.  

Sometimes from true nutrition and sometimes just ON


----------



## Spongy (Nov 29, 2018)

11lb bags from myprotein.com


----------



## Straight30weight (Nov 29, 2018)

I’ll check em out, thanks guys


----------



## Blusoul24 (Nov 29, 2018)

Truenutrition dot com has really good products. You can design your own blends and can buy in bulk up to 100 pounds if you really want to.


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 30, 2018)

ON off Amazon for cheap.

TrueNutrition for the custom blends.


----------



## j2048b (Nov 30, 2018)

Found a web site that gives u buy  1 get 1 free most of the time but cant remember the site

Now i buy @spongy 's recommended

Got an 11lb bag and some night time stuff recently but wasnt cheap


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 30, 2018)

The better protein powders are worth it IMHO.  

I dont want to be questioning the quality of every big shake i knock down everyday.


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 1, 2018)

https://www.bulksupplements.com/whey-protein-concentrate-80.html
thinking about grabbing this. 44lbs, about $4.50 a pound.


----------



## MonkeyBusiness (Dec 1, 2018)

Now this is some 'bulk protein'


----------



## Metalhead1 (Dec 1, 2018)

Spongy said:


> 11lb bags from myprotein.com



My go to every time. Can't beat the price.


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 3, 2018)

Metalhead1 said:


> My go to every time. Can't beat the price.



its a good deal for a huge bag of quality


----------

